# Looking for club in Middle Georgia



## jonsey (Apr 21, 2009)

I looking for a place to hunt this fall in middle Georgia. Somewhere between Perry and Monticello. Here is what I am looking for.

Only hunt on Wednesday.
No over night stays.
Does only.
Only going to hunt from ground blinds.

What ya got?


----------



## church (May 12, 2009)

I have 672a in monroe co off of hwy 74 looking for three members at 626.00 for a total of 15 members.need someone that will shoot some does.we kill 17 deer last year.call me at 478-394-8817 for more details,thanks terry


----------



## tyler1 (May 12, 2009)

I have a club just out of Milledgeville toward Sparta about 5 minuets.  We have 1150ac and 26 members.  Dues are $575.  Pm me if interested or call me at 404-787-6925.  Denzil


----------



## Jawja (May 13, 2009)

We have 5 spaces open in our club in Talbot County off of Hwy  36. Over 350 acres, stream, campsite and small beaver pond. Dues are $402 a year. Call Doug Dudley for more details at 770-584-0705 before 9pm.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jun 7, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## hdj (Jun 16, 2009)

*hunting club*

you could call mr.randall evans he has some really good land in twiggs co. all types of land and is needing some members his home number is 478-745-5912 cell is 478-719-8496.


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

We have 1100 acres in twiggs county DQM turkeys and hogs 500 a year boat landing no drinking and 3 camp sights. 478 319 1233


----------



## MarkandCommit (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a club in perry needs three members 650 acres. Deer and hogs. 450 a year


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jul 7, 2009)

Buy 12 acres in Twiggs county that's loaded with Deer & Turkey. Land locked in the middle of 3,000 acres of pines. The only hardwoods within thousands of acres.
$12,000 and you can own it - 706 473 3219


----------



## ChoctawDave (Aug 4, 2009)

We need 3 new members. 12 existing members but not all are active deer hunters, several turkey only hunters. Jasper County, Hwy 83 south of Monticello almost 700 acres, bordering federal land (can be hunted too), rough camping with 8 reclaimed feldspar mines for fishing. Turkey, deer and rabbit. Lease from timber co. so almost all pines with hard wood edges.


----------



## blueheron (Aug 5, 2009)

*Hunt Club*

PM sent


----------



## TRabern (Aug 9, 2009)

We have four openings on 387 acs in Wilkinson cty., Toomsboro GA. Mostly 13 yr old pines and hardwood bottoms. House with 5 bed rooms and fully equipped sure makes those rainy and cold days feel good. Deer, turkeys, and some hogs $700.00 Call Terry at 770-461-3292. No alcohol.


----------



## Put-m-down (Aug 18, 2009)

500 acres located in Putman Co. in the middle of Cedar Creek WMA (additional 40,570 ac). Property surrounded on 3 sides by WMA and lager river on the other. Loaded with Deer, Turkey and great fishing. Only 3 spots available. Just outside Eatonton between Lake Oconee and Sinclair. Contact Lane Grayson 706-923-0779/678-776-0581


----------



## church (Aug 18, 2009)

*one replacement members needed*

need one hunter to replace another hunter who had to get out of club because of his job.you would  be the only hunter there on wedensday,gas line where you could put your blind up or hunt out of deer stands that is already there.first come first serve.call me at 478-394-8817 cell thanks terry.there will be 12 members total at 785.00,lots of deer and turkeys here


----------



## BigBuckSlayer (Aug 27, 2009)

I have 245 acres in Twiggs county with four member total-family run. Need two more people. Been QDM for 5 years. call 478-803-4130 or pm me. Thank, Pete


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 28, 2009)

I have 217 acres in telfair co $425 per member  4789989677


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 12, 2009)

we have 380 acres in Juliette GA ( monroe co) and 140 acres on the monroe/ crawford county line between Forsyth and Roberta

this may be to far from where you are looking for but if interested we need 4 more members (because we just add the 140 acres last week)

dues are 525.00

call 770-775-5016  0r 770-235-1687


----------



## 7mm-08cobb (Sep 12, 2009)

Around 5-600 acres, $5,000'.

Call LaRue or James Camp at 706-468-6346 or e-mail jhc123@earthlink.net 
Jasper County


----------

